# ENGINE LIGHT AFTER CUSTOM EXHAUST?



## dubhardallday (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone have the check engine light come on after custom exhaust setup?


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: ENGINE LIGHT AFTER CUSTOM EXHAUST? (dubhardallday)*

what modifications were performed.
if you removed or interferred with the Catalytic converter or the o2 sensors, you may get a CEL


----------



## dubhardallday (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: ENGINE LIGHT AFTER CUSTOM EXHAUST? (Rdoppie)*

unless the o2 sensors are past the flex pipe, cats are still on.


----------

